# expiring hyatt points



## slomac (Mar 16, 2013)

I have about 3800 hyatt points that are expiring this month.  Is there anythign I can do to extend or transfer that won't cost me $?


----------



## RichardL (Mar 16, 2013)

I believe that happened to me and I was able to currently make a reservation that went out further than the expiration date.  In other words, the points expire in 30 days, but the usage was allowed to be further out.

Best thing to do is to call Hyatt and ask what your options are, and if it costs you under $100 the value is very clear.  Each TS group has different rules, and then there are the rules about depositing into an exchange service.

Good luck.


----------



## dvc_john (Mar 17, 2013)

Do you mean expiring from CUP and going in to LCUP? Or totally expiring from LCUP.

In either case, it's too late to transfer to I.I. I don't know of any way to extend them.

But, if they are CUP points and you don't want them to go into LCUP, you can book anything available, even if it's 12 months out. Expiration only means that the reservation window expires, not that the points have to be used by that date, only that they have to be booked by that date.

If they are LCUP points, you can book anything available up to 60 days out, even as late as the last day of LCUP.


----------



## Kal (Mar 17, 2013)

3800 points is a large number.  Did you inherit those points when you purchased a Hyatt unit? If you have owned a Hyatt unit(s) for some time, was it an issue of understanding how the system works?  I am also assuming these are not Hyatt hotel points.

This could be quite a challenge with little time available.  Do you have any friends who would like to stay in a Hyatt unit?


----------



## DAman (Mar 17, 2013)

*What to Do With 3800 Hyatt Points*

Your choice is to use the LCUP points that expire in 14 days.  You can make a reservation up to 60 days out with LCUP points. You live in Carlsbad, CA so you have a few choices to use these points in somewhat reasonable driving distance. My number 1 destination would be Carmel. This is what I see available until mid June:
Highlands Inn

1BR 	Sun May 26, 2013 	Sun Jun 02, 2013 	7 	2000

1BR 	Thu Jun 06, 2013 	Sun Jun 09, 2013 	3 	1200
1BR 	Thu Jun 13, 2013 	Sun Jun 16, 2013 	3 	1200
1BR 	Sat May 11, 2013 	Tue May 14, 2013 	3 	1200
1BR 	Sat May 18, 2013 	Tue May 21, 2013 	3 	1200

1BR 	Sat Jun 01, 2013 	Tue Jun 04, 2013 	3 	1200
1BR 	Sat Jun 08, 2013 	Tue Jun 11, 2013 	3 	1200
1BR 	Sat Jun 15, 2013 	Tue Jun 18, 2013 	3 	1200

You can also use Pinon Pointe in Sedona which has a lot of availability in the next 90 days. You can get in there almost anytime.

I did not check Hyatt High Sierra in Incline Village but that too is a possibility.

You may have learned a tough lesson about LCUP points if it is impossible to use these points.  You need to use your points or transfer them to II within the appropriate time period.  I set up an alarm on my online calendar to remind me to do this annually.


----------



## MaryH (Mar 19, 2013)

If they are still in CUP and going into LCUP soon, you can use it to book II reservation but you cannot transfer to II to bank them.

LCUP is very hard to use at desirable properties such as KW, Carmel, etc.


----------



## MaryH (Mar 27, 2013)

Okay, I will probably release a Hyatt Highlands Inn reservation for Apr 4-7 in a 1 bdrm that cost 1200 points (Pebble Beach Food & Wine Festival) at 1pm EST on Thur March 28.  If someone want it, feel free to email me to coordinate.


----------



## MaryH (Mar 28, 2013)

Cancelled Apr 4-7 at Highlands Inn at around 2:30pm EST. 

Since it is cancelled so close, they became restricted CUP points and can only book 60 days out but I am still at the deposit window for II so I put 1bdrm 870 points to II, my first deposit into EEE.


----------

